# Pork Butt(s)/Cook Time



## markalicious (Jun 15, 2022)

Ok...FNG here and this is my first post. hello to all from the SC Lowcountry. It's freakin' hot here right now (heat index yesterday was 110-115 degrees) and what better activity to do in the blazin' heat than to smoke some butts on the weekend for a graduation/pool party!
I'll be smoking two bone-in 10-11 lb butts on my Traeger pellet smoker. My plan is almost always low and slow (225-250 degrees) and they're done when they're done (around 202 IT and probe tender). I usually don't wrap pork butts because I love the bark, as much as I can get which means I trim the fat cap off as much as possible.
I'm looking for comments as to cook time for cooking one butt vice two on the smoker. Seems like when I've done two in the past the cook time increases substantially. I'm guessing because I haven't rotated them and one is closer to where the heat is coming from? Should I rotate them? If so how often? Just curious as to what other people think on the subject.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 15, 2022)

The total time should not be too far off what doing one would be. Difference is you're loading up the smoker with 10 more lbs of cold meat so it take a bit more to stabilize.  Seems odd you've experienced significant increase in time when doing 2 vs 1.  As long as there is air space between the two and no peeking, I'd run 'em at 250º but verify your grate temps to make sure they are actually at 250º.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 15, 2022)

What Matt says is true. The time difference is based on your smokers ability to come up to temp and recover when the lid is open. My recommendation would be bump your temp up to 275* . You'll still get the bark your looking for and cut your time down drastically. At 275* with minimal lid opening your probably looking at an hour and a half per pound. Wrapping at the stall with cut it down even further. 

Good luck and enjoy.

Chris


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA!
 Stop by Roll Call when you get a chance and introduce yourself.

I'm down the road from you and yes sir it has been HOT !

I usually do 2 at a time and haven't noticed a significant time difference either. I run at 275, then place in a pan, add liquid and foil to catch the drippings to add back to the PP. No sauce needed for me.
Good luck and remember to post pics!

Keith


----------



## markalicious (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for the replies. It's entirely possible that my perceived increase in cook time may or may not have been brought on or multiplied by the number of beers consumed during these cooks!


----------



## kscoyner (Jun 16, 2022)

markalicious said:


> Ok...FNG here and this is my first post. hello to all from the SC Lowcountry. It's freakin' hot here right now (heat index yesterday was 110-115 degrees) and what better activity to do in the blazin' heat than to smoke some butts on the weekend for a graduation/pool party!
> I'll be smoking two bone-in 10-11 lb butts on my Traeger pellet smoker. My plan is almost always low and slow (225-250 degrees) and they're done when they're done (around 202 IT and probe tender). I usually don't wrap pork butts because I love the bark, as much as I can get which means I trim the fat cap off as much as possible.
> I'm looking for comments as to cook time for cooking one butt vice two on the smoker. Seems like when I've done two in the past the cook time increases substantially. I'm guessing because I haven't rotated them and one is closer to where the heat is coming from? Should I rotate them? If so how often? Just curious as to what other people think on the subject.


I've been welcomed in over the last couple of days and I'm extending a welcome to you.!


----------



## kscoyner (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm not a master but when I do 2 on my Weber Kettle it usually takes 10 to 12 hrs for me to get 2 up to temp.  I think it takes longer with cooking 2 at a time but I'm not sure why(?)  I mean if its 225 in the kettle it's 225.  No(?) It also seems like I'm adding charcoal and a few wood chips every 30 minutes or so to maintain 225 to 250 in the kettle.   I swear I can smoke 1 in 8 or 9 hrs.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2022)

kscoyner said:


> I'm not a master but when I do 2 on my Weber Kettle it usually takes 10 to 12 hrs for me to get 2 up to temp.  I think it takes longer with cooking 2 at a time but I'm not sure why(?)  I mean if its 225 in the kettle it's 225.  No(?) It also seems like I'm adding charcoal and a few wood chips every 30 minutes or so to maintain 225 to 250 in the kettle.   I swear I can smoke 1 in 8 or 9 hr


I'm not sure how you have your kettle set-up, but if you don't have a SnS or something similar then look into the snake method for arranging your charcoal. Also use wood chunks not chips. Chips burn up very quickly while chunks will last for a good period of time. Remember every time you lift your lid your adding to your cooking time. 

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi! 
Jim


----------



## Newglide (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome from NC


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jun 17, 2022)

I have a Traeger T-1300 and have done multiple butts at the same time. As other's have said, maybe a little slower to initially ramp up due to more cold mass to start, but that's about it.  The last set I did (based on feedback from others on SMF) was a non-injected, no-wrap, no-spritz cook.  It took about 17 1/2 hours with zero lid peeks, running @ 225 for the first 12 hours, primarily because it was started at 8:30 in the evening, followed by a ramp up to 250 for 3 hours, then 275 for the last push.  I am sure that I could have gone from 225 to 275 right away and saved maybe an hour, but the results were worth the wait.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> What Matt says is true. The time difference is based on your smokers ability to come up to temp and recover when the lid is open. My recommendation would be bump your temp up to 275* . You'll still get the bark your looking for and cut your time down drastically. At 275* with minimal lid opening your probably looking at an hour and a half per pound. Wrapping at the stall with cut it down even further.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy.
> 
> Chris


this!  I run mine at 275 as well.  works great and cut the time down.


----------



## radioguy (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome from Ohio.  Hot and fast, 275F....yesss

RG


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 13, 2022)

markalicious said:


> Ok...FNG here and this is my first post. hello to all from the SC Lowcountry. It's freakin' hot here right now (heat index yesterday was 110-115 degrees) and what better activity to do in the blazin' heat than to smoke some butts on the weekend for a graduation/pool party!
> I'll be smoking two bone-in 10-11 lb butts on my Traeger pellet smoker. My plan is almost always low and slow (225-250 degrees) and they're done when they're done (around 202 IT and probe tender). I usually don't wrap pork butts because I love the bark, as much as I can get which means I trim the fat cap off as much as possible.
> I'm looking for comments as to cook time for cooking one butt vice two on the smoker. Seems like when I've done two in the past the cook time increases substantially. I'm guessing because I haven't rotated them and one is closer to where the heat is coming from? Should I rotate them? If so how often? Just curious as to what other people think on the subject.


Welcome! I'm from Mt. Pleasant, SC


----------

